Apple will soon kill off iTunes - AdmiralAsshat
======
shadowAuror
Source plz...

~~~
mtmail
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/itunes-is-dead-
long-...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/itunes-is-dead-long-live-
apple-music-apple-podcasts-and-apple-tv/)

